# Reset sur carte mère



## PS (6 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'apprendre que la carte mère de certains Macs de bureau, de type G4, était dotée d'un bouton de reset, idépendant du bouton de reset système externe.

Les cartes mères de PowerBook G4 ou G3 seraient-elles dotées du même outil ?

Avec mes rmerciements,
PS.


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2001)

Sur les powerbook g3 il faut enlever la batterie et appuis avec un trombonne sur le bouton de reset pendant environ 10 secondes au bout de ce laps de temp le voyant de veillle situé sur le dessus de l'écran cligniotte


----------



## MarcMame (7 Novembre 2001)

Sur le connecteur arriere....


----------

